Tell HN: Aldous Huxley died on this day in 1963 - DyslexicAtheist
======
drallison
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldous_Huxley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldous_Huxley)
gives a capsule biography. He died 22 November 1963. He lead an interesting
life.

------
OnlyRepliesToBS
RIP

